

Lockheed Martin Claims Sustainable Fusion Is Within Its Grasp - tanglesome
http://www.eweek.com/news/lockheed-martin-claims-sustainable-fusion-is-within-its-grasp.html

======
drallison
No new information here. While past success may be an indicator of the quality
of a team, it does not guarantee success.

~~~
jsuskin
What are other companies currently working on the same technology that appear
to be more viable?

